# 28 Day Prescriptions



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Just wondering...


Why do most meds only come in 28 day batches?

We've just ordered the max allowed 3 months worth for an impending trip which could theoretically mean we are several days short for a full 3 months away.

We're OK as we build up a spare stash for our trips but I wonder if I argued the case would my doctor prescribe the 90 - 93 days as opposed to the 84 you actually get?


Pete


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

I, like loads of others, take daily Statins to help with lowering Cholesterol

Before we left on our current trip, I spoke to the practice Nurse and she provided me with an early repeat so I had enough to cover the duration.

No problem at the Surgery or the Pharmacy

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

It's easier to do 28 days or 4 weeks according to Boots, yet they do do 30 packs on some drugs.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

28 day packs are usually 'Calendar Packs' with the days printed on the foil backing.

Reminds me I need to order more of my tablets online tonight.

Peter


----------



## kenny (Jun 4, 2005)

*pills*

just got mine for 3months, wife as well, the way to do it is get 2 months just before ,we tell the doctors and don't have any problems ,also keep getting top ups 2 short every month soon mounts up kenny


----------



## powerplus (Oct 6, 2014)

this 28 pack thing is a pain

3 months is all a gp is supposed to give
mine gave me 2 ,2 month prescriptions 1 for the end of the month and 1 for the beginning of the next month

we are in portugal and meds are not to expensive and if you take your empty box to the chemist they will supply the meds

i have just been back and forth to the hospital as my mate was in for a while
when he was discharged the doctor told me when i get his meds to get brand name meds and not generic a they have found generic do not allways work so well

i wander if we can do this in the uk

barry


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Brand name medication is ONLY available if specified by the Dr. The reason is cost - brand name can be 10x as expensive as the generic drug released and manufactured by others once the protection has finished.....

One common brand name drug used is Ventolin for asthma rather than the generic Salbutamol - some people find the propellant used in Ventolin to ge OK whereas that used in the generic can cause adverse reactions such as coughing if not used properly.....

The 28 day rule is a real PITA as some are 28 days some months and there seems no rhyme or reason, still others are four week long strips. I have never found out the reason for that....

In France if I run short of one medication I simply ask the pharmacist and they issue another packet and charge the health service accordingly rather than asking for a new prescription - that saves unnecessary visits to the Dr. to ask....... (but it is 23€ to see the Dr. and ask for a new script...... - 70% reimbursed by the state and 30% by our_ mutuelle_......)

Our repeat prescriptions last 3 months and are stamped accordingly - they normally dispense one month at a time but will do more if you ask. I have not asked for e.g. a six month supply for a trip yet so do not know what the response would be......

Dave


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for the replies.

Going back to my original query, the NHS specifically state that doctors can issue up to 3 months prescriptions as per the link below..

http://www.nhs.uk/chq/Pages/1755.aspx?CategoryID=73&

I suspect its all down to saving money but if I insisted on 90 - 93 days worth for a 3 month prescription then they would have to split a further 28 day strip to make up the tally, that would be a waste IMO.

I suppose its only a problem if you go away for long periods unless you do the usual workarounds.

Pete


----------



## Roverdave (Jul 19, 2013)

Yes, it,s a pain that it,s not calendar months. We sort of stock up by asking afor a repeat every three weeks, so when we got away for three months we have a surplus totide us over. Don,t know how they would react for six months though....

Dave and Lesley


----------



## Camdoon (Sep 21, 2012)

Not on meds myself but order for my father. The doctors have changed the system so that all repeat prescriptions now go straight through to the chemist. You can only order one month in advance (extra orders for festive season) and there is an annual check . Order at 0930 delivered at 1430. The wine and shortbread at Christmas keep our delivery bods on their toes.


----------



## whiskyman (Jul 18, 2012)

My wife is on several different meds and all but one has been issued for three months when asked for. The Tramadol that she takes is now a controlled drug and the doctor was only allowed top issue (u guessed it) 28 days, his advice was to see a doctor in France / Spain and get them to issue a script. While we were on our through France for our long stay in Spain I popped into a chemist with an empty packet of Tramadol and asked if we could purchase some. Well it may be controlled in the UK but in France the only question asked was how many do you want. I purchased three boxes to keep us going and will post again soon and let you know how we get on with the Spanish Pharmacy as we are ready for some more.


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

It's not just for prescription drugs that the 28 per pack is stupid, it applies to over the counter stuff too.

One particularly stupid example concerns aspirin. Unless counter indicated by another condition, most heart specialists recommend that those over 45 should take 1 75mg aspirin a day. We both do.

However, the government rules say that pharmacies can issue only 100 aspirin at a time, but don't look at the dose. So in theory, you can buy 100 standard aspirin (300mg each), but you can still only buy 100 of the mini aspirins, although they are only one quarter the dose!

To make matters worse, the enteric coated 75mg aspirins we buy come in packs of 56, so we can only buy one pack at a time: two would exceed the 100 limit!


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

A Dutch lady I talked to said that she carried a prescription drug passport.
This allowed her to obtain drugs throughout Europe for her MS husband.
Seemed an excellent idea to me.
We have so much to learn from Europe!


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Spacerunner said:


> A Dutch lady I talked to said that she carried a prescription drug passport.
> This allowed her to obtain drugs throughout Europe for her MS husband.
> Seemed an excellent idea to me.
> We have so much to learn from Europe!


Wouldn't that be great.
My doctor says just take your script list (the one that is torn off and handed back to you) and you should be able to purchase most tablets abroad from a pharmacy but I wouldn't want to risk it.

Pete


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

When I ran out of thyroxine I took the empty box with the chemists ' label on and they dispensed them no problem

The 28 days packaging really annoys me
4 months have 30 days 
7 months have 31 days
I month 28 
That's 30 short a year, another month

My chemist dispenses the same date each month but doesn't seen to understand I slowly run of tablets over the year

I need a bakers dozen of months

Aldra


----------

